# rendre accessible/utile/unique... (rendre + adjectif)



## ninagirl

Hola:

¿Cómo traduciríais _rendre sain_? Un poco de contexto:

Hapto signifie : "j'approche tactilement, j'établis par l'approche tactile un contact pour rendre sain, pour guérir (...)"

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## grandluc

Hola...
"Para  volverlo sano, saludable ..."


----------



## Marlluna

"para ponerlo bueno, curarlo".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Y el verbo sanar?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tomsmash

comment traduiriez vous : "des organisations rendent accesibles..."?
vuelven accesible?

merci d'avance

la phrase entière est la suivante: 
"des organisations rendent accesible des cartes d'ensoleillement sur Internet"

Et merci pour les conseils relatifs au contexte.


----------



## Paquita

Alors il semblerait que l'on dise "acequible" dans ce cas...Attends des avis de "nativos"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo traduciría por "facilitan"


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, "facilitan" está bien. Si optas por "asequible", Paquita se ha equivocado (no ocurre a menudo): es con s: "asequible".


----------



## Paquita

Marlluna said:


> es con s: "asequible".


 
Por supuesto... perdón, fue errata (no te rías, Gévy, por favor...)


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

Quisiera saber como se dice *"rendre obligatoire"* porque no estoy segura de mi traduccion.

*Respecto al impuesto sobre la renta, Pablo explica a su amigo:*
*Hay leyes que le hacen obligatorio.*

_gracias de antemano y saludos!_


----------



## Domtom

Todo bien, salvo que es _lo_ en vez de _le_. También: _que lo convierten en obligatorio._


----------



## AuraRosa

Hola, 

Quisiera saber si está correcta mi traducción de esta frase:

... célébrant en tant que membre d'une grande famille le mystère de l'amour divin en le _rendant profondement présent_ dans la vie de ce peuple... 

... célebrando como miembro de una gran familia el misterio del amor divino _teniéndolo presente_ en la vie de este pueblo..


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 

Yo, más que _teniéndolo presente_, entiendo _haciéndolo presente_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo traduciría por : 
"convertiéndolo en una honda presencia en la vida de este pueblo."


----------



## AuraRosa

Muchas gracias por sus opciones!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Iglesia said:


> Yo lo traduciría por :
> "convirtiéndolo en una honda presencia en la vida de este pueblo."


----------



## syrengo

Bonjour 

comment traduiriez-vous "le concept, rendu célèbre par M. Truc".
Merci...


----------



## Domtom

_convertido en célebre por_


----------



## syrengo

me suena raro... al final puse "el concepto, famoso gracias al Sr Truc..."
hasta luego


----------



## sissa_barcelona

syrengo said:


> "el concepto, famoso gracias al Sr Truc..."
> hasta luego



Creo que es la traducción acertada


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También podrías invertirlo, para que fluya mejor:

*El concepto, que el Sr. Truc hizo famoso...*


----------



## Domtom

Estoy de acuerdo, pero al principio la frase no decía exactamente esto, creo que hablaba de alguien y no de un concepto.


----------



## whodouthinkyouare

Le preneur signalera immédiatement au bailleur tout accident *dont ce dernier* *pourrait être rendu responsable*.



-del que este último pudiera ser responsabilizado..
-del que se pudiera responsabilizar a este último


----------



## francois

Ambas proposiciones son buenas:
-del que este último pudiera ser responsabilizado..
o
-del que se pudiera responsabilizar a este último


----------



## carlotalafargue

Otra posibilidad:_ todo accidente del que pudiera ser considerado (o considerarse) reponsable._


----------



## chicledementa

Hola!

me gustaría saber cómo traducir esta frase:

Nous avions prévu de capturer uniquement les oies vivantes grâce aux canons lance filets, mais les conditions météorologiques fluctuantes *ont rendu incertain* *le succès* des captures.

mi versión:

Habíamos previsto capturar a los ánsares vivos sólo mediante fusiles lanzaredes, pero las condiciones meteorológicas cambiantes han vuelto el éxito de las capturas incierto.

no me gusta nada...veo que me he pegado demasiado al original!

graciasss


----------



## Paquita

¿Qué tal = "por las condiciones... el acierto de las capturas ha resultado incierto" ?


----------



## chicledementa

crees que quedaría mejor: pero, debido a las las condiciones meteorológicas cambiantes,...(y ya luego seguir cn el final que has propuesto??)
 
muchísimas graciassssss


----------



## Irenefraile

_Avis n°33 du 7 novembre 2005 du Comité Consultatif de Bioéthique_​_de Belgique, *rendu public* en février 2006._

¿Cuál sería la traducción correcta de "rendu public"? ¿Publicar o hacer público? Porque puede ser que el comunicado ya esté publicado pero que no se haya "hecho público" a la población. Espero haber expresado bien mi pregunta.

Merci!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Rendu public_ = Hecho público (publicado a la vista de todos)


----------



## Irenefraile

Merci Jose!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola amig@s.
Una muy breve consulta.

Estoy trabajando sobre una visión crítica de Sartre y del marxismo.
En ese contexto, se dice de la teoría marxista que «...au moment même où il nous rend sensible, mieux que tout autre mouvement de pensée, au paradoxe de l'histoire, il nous expose au plus grand danger".

La idea es muy sencilla pero me extraña que diga "sensible" en vez de "sensibles".

Yo intentaría:

1) "En el momento mismo en que nos vuelve sensibles... a la paradoja de la historia..." (Pero, ¿no debería decir "sensibles" entonces?)

2) "En el momento mismo en que nos vuelve perceptible... la paradoja de la historia..." (Pero en ese caso, ¿no deberia decir  "le paradoxe"?)

El significado no varía gran cosa, ciertamente, pero me gustaría que me aclararan el detalle si es posible... Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola León:

Este "il" no puede ser la teoría, ¿así que qué representa?. Ya sabes que tienes que darnos la frase original entera.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## saintest66

_.au moment même où il nous rend sensible, mieux que tout autre mouvement de pensée, au paradoxe de l'histoire, il nous expose au plus grand danger"_.
Pues seguro que aquí hay dos errores: il (le marxisme) nous rend; 

luego o bien es:
.au moment même où il nous rend sensible,(NOS HACE VER) mieux que tout autre mouvement de pensée, LE paradoxe de l'histoire, il nous expose au plus grand danger". que me parece ser la lección adecuada

o bien

.au moment même où il nous rend sensibleS, mieux que tout autre mouvement de pensée, au paradoxe de l'histoire, il nous expose au plus grand danger".
La cosa, gramaticalmente, funciona, pero este sentimiento me parece que tiene poco que ver con la filosofía aquí tratada.
Saludo


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

   Rendre sensible->sensibiliser, en español sensibilizar.

À +

Pohana


----------



## Gévy

Hola León:

"Nous" puede emplearse también con un valor de singular (véase punto 4).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/nous

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, el autor quiere decir que el movimiento (se supone que marxista) nos *hace* *ver* -más que cualquier otro- la paradoja de la historia.

Por otro lado, *Gévy*, aunque si *nous* estuviese empleado con un valor de singular, lo estaría en términos valorativos pero no en términos gramaticales. Por lo tanto, para mí, *sensible* debería estar en plural.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Se trata de un tema totalmente gramatical: la silepsis. 

Si el "nous" representa una sola persona (= je), la silepsis est obligatoria: el adjetivo ha de ir en singular y concordar en género también con dicha persona. Ponerlo en plural sería un error gramatical (lo cual les pasa incluso a autores de renombre, para qué engañarnos).

Antes de contestarte y para estar del todo segura, he consultado el Grevisse, ed. 2001 : Accords sylleptiques [art. 429] > L'accord contredit le genre et/ou le nombre du donneur normal > a) Syllepses obligatoires, p. 659.

Así que habría que saber si el autor habla de sí mismo con el "nous", o no.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pensándolo bien, *Gévy*, es posible que tengas razón (y no porque lo diga D. Mauricio). No obstante, y como bien dices, no podemos adivinar la intención del autor.


----------



## etainsidesuite

Bonjour/ Hola

Esta es la frase que tengo que traducir, 
"Dans le cas présent, cela signifie que l’idée d’un « dialogue entre les civilisations » n’aurait de sens que s’il lui était reconnu la vocation de perturber l’ idée même d’une « originalité civilisationnelle » — *en rendant droit* à l’hétérogénéisation essentielle des identités collectives."
pregunto: sería correcto traducir "en rendant droit" por "haciendo justicia a la heterogeneización esencial etc.?
O existe acaso otro sentido de rendre droit à que estoy desconociendo?
muchas gracias!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

Sin ninguna garantía.

¿Rendir justicia?


----------



## AuraRosa

¡Hola!
 
Tengo una duda con la expresión rendre illusoire en la siguiente frase:
 
"Cette situation a pour effet *de rendre illusoire,* en l'absence d'un règlement de paix, toute idée de faire du Moyen-Orient une zone dénuclérisée à l'instar de ce qui s'est fait dans d'autres régions".
 
Mi traducción: Como consecuencia, esta situación puede convertirse en una  ilusión sin la presencia de un reglamento de paz, cualquier idea de hacer del Medio Oriente una zona desnuclearizada tal como se logró en otras regiones.


----------



## Dentellière

Me parece que tu traducción es correcta. 
También: "_convertirse en una utopía_" (refiriéndose a la paz en la región)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


AuraRosa said:


> Mi traducción: Como consecuencia, esta situación puede convertirse en una  ilusión sin la presencia de un reglamento de paz, cualquier idea de hacer del Medio Oriente una zona desnuclearizada tal como se logró en otras regiones.


 Es lo que sigue al verbo _convertir _el objeto de la conversión, no la situación => el verbo no puede ir en pronominal.
Habrá que cambiar el orden de la frase.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Dentellière

> Es lo que sigue al verbo _convertir _el objeto de la conversión, no la situación => el verbo no puede ir en pronominal.
> Habrá que cambiar el orden de la frase.



Tienes razón.  Y ¿Qué sugieres?
Creo que también habría que cambiar el verbo

Podría ser : "_esta situación vuelve ilusoria [...] toda idea de [..]
_
pero no me gusta mucho el verbo "volver"



También se podría decir:
"_Toda idea de hacer de Medio Oriente una zona desnuclearizada -a semejanza de lo que se ha hecho en otras regiones- deviene ilusoria ante esta situación_"

(Parecería que la palabra "desnuclearizado/a" no existe, sin embargo se usa bastante)


----------



## AuraRosa

Muchas gracias a todos, han sido de mucha ayuda.

Nuevo intento de traducción según sus consejos:

Como consecuencia, esta situación puede convertir en una ilusión cualquier idea de hacer del Medio Oriente una zona desnuclearizada, como se logró en otras regiones, si no existe la presencia de un reglamento de paz.


----------



## Alejandrasl

Hola.

¿Cómo puedo traducir "rendre les vacances" en el contexto del turismo? : ¿facilitar las vacaciones? 
La frase dice así:
"rendre les vacances accessibles pour tous en prenant en compte les handicaps physiques et économiques"

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo que va junto es "rendre accessibles": hacer/volver accesibles, hacer que las vacaciones estén al alcance de todos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jordi picarol

Alejandrasl said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo traducir "rendre les vacances" en el contexto del turismo? : ¿facilitar las vacaciones?
> La frase dice así:
> "rendre les vacances accessibles pour tous en prenant en compte les handicaps physiques et économiques"
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.


Hacer las vacaciones accesibles para todos,teniendo en cuenta las minusvalías físicas y económicas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alejandrasl

Muchas gracias a ambos. Os agradezco que os hayáis tomado la molestia de ayudar. Merci!


----------



## AuraRosa

¡Hola a todos!

¿Podrían ayudarme con esta frase? 

"On dit que la vieillesse rend vieux et malade, mais c'est faux..."

A simple vista, es una frase sencilla, pero ¿no cae en la redundancia?

Mi intento de traducción: "Se dice que la vejez envejece y enferma, pero, es falso..."


----------



## cachomero

Sí, pero ya es redundante en francés viellesse-vieux


----------



## Dentellière

tal vez, para evitar la redundancia en esta traducción podríamos decir:

_Se dice que los años envejecen y enferman..._
_Se dice que los años te vuelven viejo y enfermo ..._
_Diríamos que , el paso de los años nos envejece y nos enferma ..._
_Podríamos decir que, al pasar los años nos volvemos viejos y enfermos_ ..

.. creo que hay muchas formas de evitar la redundancia al traducir la frase en francés

 Buenas noches


----------



## cachomero

Dentellière said:


> al traducir la frase en francés


Yo creía que la estabas traduciendo al español.

En cualquier caso, está claro que sí que hay mil formas de evitar la redundancia y años es una solución perfecta en español, como lo es âge en francés.

Yo me pregunto: por qué evitar la redundancia en la traducción cuando ella existe en el texto original?


----------



## GURB

Hola


> ¿no cae en la redundancia?


 Es cierto pero por voluntad del escritor; entonces es imprescindible conservarla. En eso estoy de acuerdo con Cachomero.
_Dicen que la vejez le hace viejo y enfermo a uno..._
Un saludo.


----------



## luna3228

Hola, tengo una duda en cuanto a la traducción de esta expresión "rendre conforme"

_"la haute technicité des véhicules les rend tout à fait conforme aux exigences du public occidental"_

La alta tecnicidad de los vehículos hace que son totalmente conformes a las exigencias del público occidental"  (no me gusta mucho)

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aquí utilizaría: "ajustarse": "se ajusta ... a..."  - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/conforme


----------



## luna3228

Vale. Me parece muy bien. Gracias por su ayuda y respuesta.


----------



## luna3228

Hola!

Tengo una duda en cuanto a la traducción de la frase siguiente :

"En débridant ton scooter, tu augmentes ces risques *en le rendant moins stable *et en roulant plus vite"

Al trucar tu scooter, aumentas estos riesgos al volverle (hacerle)menos estable  ????

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
"...haciéndolo menos estable..."


----------



## luna3228

ok parfait merci bcp!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra posibilidad: restándole estabilidad.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## colocoda

Pienso que también podría ser : volviendola menos estable. ¿Que les parece?


----------



## amérique

Buenas noches,

Cómo podría traducir "rendre solidaire", en el siguiente contexto

Il était donc techniquement très difficile de rendre solidaire le break à la paroi (épaisseur de l’outil d’excavation). 

Mil gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aquí se podría utilizar "asegurar"


----------



## amérique

Mil gracias.

Me parece una buena salida.


----------



## talinna

Hola,
J'aimerais pouvoir dire : l'objectif est de rendre moins visible le pouvoir hiérarchique
El objetivo es de hacer menos visible el poder hierarquico ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour!
Creo que así está mejor:

El objetivo es hacer menos  visible el poder jerárquico.
Saludos.


----------



## Anaisquieresaber

Hola a tod@s! Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre las mutaciones del capitalismo, me cuesta mucho traducir esta frase:

"La deuxième évolution concerne la façon dont cette nouvelle composition culturelle et intellectuelle de l'offre de travail a rendu sans doute moins praticables les formes industrielles traditionnelles de mise au travail" 

y este fue mi intento de traducción:  La segunda evolución concierne la manera en la que esta nueva composición cultural e intelectual de la oferta de trabajo ciertamente dificultó la implementación de formas industriales tradicionales de puesta al trabajo.

Realmente estoy insatisfecha, agradezco sugerencias y correcciones 
Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo entiendo que "convirtió en menos practicable/realizable las formas ..."


----------



## Anaisquieresaber

Gracias Tina!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es en plural:



Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Yo entiendo que "convirtió en menos practicable*s*/realizable*s* las formas ..."


----------



## galomagna

Tengo dificultad en traducir la primera parte de esta frase y, en especial, me despista la palabra 'sensibles'
Pour rendre mes doutes et mes interrogations plus sensibles, je voudrais formuler une question historiquement plus concrète. 
Lo que he escrito es: Para hacer mis dudas e interrogaciones más precisas, quisiera formular una pregunta históricamente más concreta.

En el texto el ha expuesto previamente una serie de reservas acerca de una materia.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## chlapec

Yo propondría: Para que se perciban mejor mis dudas...


----------



## galomagna

Muchas gracias. Una traducción muy acertada.


----------



## SandraBrao

Hola! 

Me gustaría saber que significado tendría esta frase. En un principio había pensado en "_de todo hecho simple_" pero no estoy segura, no me convence. La frase competa es: *"C'était l'un des tout grands, doué du talent de tout rendre simple."*

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Pinairun

Yo diría que "dotado con el talento de hacerlo todo fácil".


----------



## Columbus

Y porque no "de hacerlo todo simple"?


----------



## SandraBrao

Muchas gracias!! 

Ahora veo mejor la frase, en cuanto a lo que el contexto se refiere!! 

Un saludo!!


----------



## Pinairun

Columbus said:


> ¿Y por qué no "de hacerlo todo simple"?


 
Podría ser: simple, fácil, sencillo... Aunque en el lenguaje ordinario se utilizan más los dos últimos. Quizá porque "simple" también tiene otras connotaciones que aquí no convienen.


----------



## juju92

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour!

J'ai un problème avec le verbe "rendre". J'ai cherché dans le dictionnaire en ligne pour trouver la traduction espagnole mais aucune traduction ne semble fonctionner avec le contexte de ma phrase:
"Sa manière de peindre *a rendu* son art unique" > "Su manera de pintar *volvió* su arte unico".

Puis-je traduire le verbe "rendre" de cette manière?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pinairun

Su manera de pintar hizo que su arte fuera único.


----------



## hiyorinpiu

Bonjour,

Comment dit-on "*rendre malheureux qqun*" en espagnol ? (ou "faire souffrir quelqu'un) 

Merci !


----------



## galizano

Je pense à : hacer infeliz/hacer sufrir. Attends d'autres réponses car il y a sûrement plusieurs façons de le dire.


----------



## Lexinauta

Otras traducciones de 'malheureux': 'desdichado, desgraciado'.


----------



## Léatam

Bonjour ! 

Je cherche à traduire 

les objets sont inutiles car la chaleur et humidité "les rendent inutilisables" 
est ce que "se vuelven inservible" vous parait correct ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## chlapec

Si tu dis "se vuelven inservibles", le sujet devient "les objets", et non pas "la chaleur et l'humidité". Si tu veux conserver le même sujet: "hacen que se vuelvan inservibles".


----------



## Léatam

Ah ok! 
Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide


----------



## Royane

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber como traducir "ce qui rend" en este contexto:

"Nous offrons des enceintes spéciales, ce qui rend ces modèles appropriés pour l'installation intérieure."

Mi intento:

"*(...) lo que hace a* los modelos apropiadospara la instalación interior."


----------



## Mederic

Royane said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber como traducir "ce qui rend" en este contexto:
> 
> "Nous offrons des enceintes spéciales, ce qui rend ces modèles appropriés pour l'installation intérieure."
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "*(...) lo que hace a* los modelos apropiadospara la instalación interior."


Salut, à mon avis il convient d'utiliser la forme suivante :
"*lo cual vuelve* esos modelos apropiados ..."
2ème option (meilleure que la 1ère à mon sens) : "lo cual permite que esos modelos sean apropiados..."

Attends l'avis de quelques espagnols natifs.

A+


----------



## Royane

Merci (encore une fois) Mederic ! 

Oriane


----------



## jordi picarol

Mederic said:


> Salut, à mon avis il convient d'utiliser la forme suivante :
> "*lo cual vuelve* esos modelos apropiados ..."
> 2ème option (meilleure que la 1ère à mon sens) : "lo cual permite que esos modelos sean apropiados..."
> 
> Attends l'avis de quelques espagnols natifs.
> 
> A+


--
También tienes la traducción más clásica: "....lo cual hace que esos modelos sean apropiados..."
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Royane

iGracias a vosotros dos!


----------



## chlapec

Une autre option: "...lo que hace que estos modelos resulten adecuados...". La première option de Mederic a un certain "air" français; je ne l'emploierais pas.


----------



## Mederic

Oui tu as raison, maintenant que je me relis, je me rend compte que ça ne colle pas trop.


----------



## Chelou

Hola me gustaría saber como decir "Afin de *rendre* le moment du repas le plus agréable possible". El problemo es la expresión "rendre". No soy seguro de la manera de traducir.

Francophones comme Hispanophones je suis tout ouï!

Gracias, Merci


----------



## Benoît Verdicot

Hola Chelou,

Me temo que este es uno de los verbos en francés para los cuales nos vemos bastante limitados en español.

Yo diría *Para que la comida sea lo más agradable posible/Para que la comida vaya lo mejor posible*


----------



## Lexinauta

También podrías traducir como: 'A fin de *lograr* que el momento de la comida...'


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Hola, también lo podrías traducir literalmente: "Afin de convertir la comida en un momento lo más agradable posible"


----------



## Gepo

No me parece


Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Hola, también lo podrías traducir literalmente: "Afin de convertir la comida en un momento lo más agradable posible"


Además, lo que se transforma es "el momento de la comida", no "la comida".

Otra opción: "Para *hacer que* el momento de la comida *sea *lo más agradable posible".
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola:

Otra opción: *'para hacer del momento […]'*.


----------

